# What do the bits "finished product" look like?



## MattwolfmAtt (May 10, 2011)

I'm new to routing and fairly new to woodworking. One problem I'm having is foreseeing what the finished edge will look like after it's routed. Is there a website or something that shows this?

Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MattwolfmAtt said:


> I'm new to routing and fairly new to woodworking. One problem I'm having is foreseeing what the finished edge will look like after it's routed. Is there a website or something that shows this?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Matt - Welcome to the forum
Many of the vendor websites and catalogs will have some kind of picture indicating the profile of the bit in question. 
MLCS molding plane profile cutters
Scroll down the page a little and there will be a picture of the bit and the mirrored profile it will produce. Most of the vendors catering to DIY'ers and hobbyists will provide this feature, the ones catering to professionals typically omit this particular nicety.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's another site.. click on the profile type and it'll show you the bit and a drawing of the cut.

Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net -- Router Bits Store


----------



## MattwolfmAtt (May 10, 2011)

Thanks fellas, this is just what I was looking for.


----------

